# Does Face exercise work?



## domi8888 (Mar 23, 2011)

The logic is: if you _can_ tone your abs, arms and legs, why can't you tone your face? Simple enough. But far as my research goes, there isn't enough reliable feedback or scientific proof to justify that it really works though many people swear by it. Is it true that you can slim the nose, cheek and neck by constantly moving them in all sorts of peculiar positions? Can you really reduce the appearance of folds and wrinkles by simply stretching? I have no clue!

What's your thought on this? (NO BIASES) :yes

P.S I wanna know so that i can get a chiseled face


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Well people who work out a lot do get toned faces, but I don't know why! Good question!


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

On the one hand, Eva Frazer looked well on it, although good genes might be the main reason why she looked so youthful in her eighties. On the other hand, Gordon Ramsay's face gets lots of exercise with all his snarling and grimacing and he looks a lot older than me, even though he's a year younger than I am. :stu


----------



## pickyone (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm 35 with three kids. I've been doing face exercises for ten years and I'm stiLl getting carded at times


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

domi8888 said:


> The logic is: if you _can_ tone your abs, arms and legs, why can't you tone your face? Simple enough. But far as my research goes, there isn't enough reliable feedback or scientific proof to justify that it really works though many people swear by it. Is it true that you can slim the nose, cheek and neck by constantly moving them in all sorts of peculiar positions? Can you really reduce the appearance of folds and wrinkles by simply stretching? I have no clue!
> 
> What's your thought on this? (NO BIASES) :yes
> 
> P.S I wanna know so that i can get a chiseled face


i dont see any reason why it wouldnt work. i mean youve got muscles in your face therefore if you exercise them surely they will tone

ive got a good book called eva fraziers facial workout . i havent tried it yet but it sounds good . best thing for you to do is try the facial exercises and take a picture of your face once per week and look at the results


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Half the muscles in your face are involuntary so you can't work them out on purpose. If you want to look young I think the most important things are to stay out of the sun and don't smoke. People say Charlie Sheen looks old cuz he's a druggie, but the two packs a day he says he used to smoke will do that too.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

LALoner said:


> Half the muscles in your face are involuntary so you can't work them out on purpose. If you want to look young I think the most important things are to stay out of the sun and don't smoke. People say Charlie Sheen looks old cuz he's a druggie, but the two packs a day he says he used to smoke will do that too.


im not sure it true that half the muscles in your face are involuntary. if they were then there would be no point in them being on your face in the first place


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

caithiggs said:


> Well people who work out a lot do get toned faces, but I don't know why! Good question!


beacause they try to lose fat and fat is lost through out the body, including face ? :roll


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

paulyD said:


> im not sure it true that half the muscles in your face are involuntary. if they were then there would be no point in them being on your face in the first place


They hide knowledge in books.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Face exercise? I just don't get it.

_How?_


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

They're useful for rehabilitation and prophylaxis of some of the side effects of parkinsons. But for toning your nose, not so much..


----------



## domi8888 (Mar 23, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> They're useful for rehabilitation and prophylaxis of some of the side effects of parkinsons. But for toning your nose, not so much..


What if its just for like making the cheek more defined?


----------



## voodoochild16 (Jan 20, 2009)

pickyone said:


> I'm 35 with three kids. I've been doing face exercises for ten years and I'm stiLl getting carded at times


What do you mean, "carded"?, do you mean it's basically not working for you? or has it worked for you?. How about anything else, facial exercises???.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

This actually falls under the category of spot reduction. Loosing weight in general will tone the face since fat loss occurs everywhere. Make sure you are staying hydrated. Wash your face once or twice a day and use a good moisturizer made for the face. Drink plenty of liquid. Dry skin is not elastic and so doesn't pull back and give you that firm you look.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

There's no substantial proof to back up facial exercises, except, as JimmyDean said, for some Parkinson's patients. You'll need to lose weight in general if you want to lose weight in your face. And even then, there's no guarantee that you'll have a 'chiseled' face. At 5'5, I've weighed everything from 115 to 150 (I'm somewhere in the middle now) and my face always looks round


----------



## Opso (Feb 6, 2012)

There's no way to lose fat in your face exclusively by doing face exercises since your body determines how you lose fat. But I don't know if there's a way to strengthen/tone the muscles in your face.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

voodoochild16 said:


> What do you mean, "carded"?, do you mean it's basically not working for you? or has it worked for you?. How about anything else, facial exercises???.


I'm pretty sure she's talking about being asked for ID when buying alcohol or going out to a club or something.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

facial exercises work 100%, ive used the methods, i havnt used my fingers though just the muscles themselves. they work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! end of story! trust me im smart man. u dont need to buy anything just look it up on the internet for instructions its that simple.


----------



## Altered (Mar 2, 2010)

Face exercises totally work, just watch one of the masters.


----------



## peanutbutter (Nov 25, 2009)

The science is sound. But sticking with them is a bit of a pain. I have a dvd by Carol Maggio.


----------



## marcopolo94 (Feb 4, 2012)

What the hell? I've heard of neck exercise but face exercises, that's even stranger. I know people that have slimmer/ more toned looking faces is because they dropped body fat percentage and thus removing a little fat from everywhere on the body including baby fat on the face from doing cardio. I have noticed you could work every part of your body but never could figure out an exercises that works out your face.


----------



## exerciseforface (May 17, 2013)

People have been doing face exercise for years now and it is proven if you search in any websites. Unlike other forms of exercises, facial exercises can actually target and improve specific parts of the face. For example, a person who has problems with fine lines near his eyes might be better off performing exercises that target the ocular muscles, or the muscles controlling the eyelids and the small circular region around the eyes. Cheers


----------



## exerciseforface (May 17, 2013)

domi8888 said:


> The logic is: if you _can_ tone your abs, arms and legs, why can't you tone your face? Simple enough. But far as my research goes, there isn't enough reliable feedback or scientific proof to justify that it really works though many people swear by it. Is it true that you can slim the nose, cheek and neck by constantly moving them in all sorts of peculiar positions? Can you really reduce the appearance of folds and wrinkles by simply stretching? I have no clue!
> 
> What's your thought on this? (NO BIASES) :yes
> 
> P.S I wanna know so that i can get a chiseled face


Hi there,

People have been doing face exercise for years now and it has been proven that face exercise does have significant results.Unlike other forms of exercises, facial exercises can actually target and improve specific parts of the face. For example, a person who has problems with fine lines near his eyes might be better off performing exercises that target the ocular muscles, or the muscles controlling the eyelids and the small circular region around the eyes.

Cheers
exerciseforface.com


----------



## exerciseforface (May 17, 2013)

Sin said:


> Strong username to post content ratio


thanks


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Sin said:


> Strong username to post content ratio


:haha


----------



## VeronicaM (Dec 4, 2005)

tjames said:


> *This actually falls under the category of spot reduction. Loosing weight in general will tone the face since fat loss occurs everywhere.* Make sure you are staying hydrated. Wash your face once or twice a day and use a good moisturizer made for the face. Drink plenty of liquid. Dry skin is not elastic and so doesn't pull back and give you that firm you look.


I don't think that facial exercises are really about fat loss. It seems like they're more about toning/firming the muscles beneath the skin.


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

Whenever I go running and get real sweaty my cheeks become clearly toned. However, I do not get the same result doing weight lifting. I have seen several Youtube videos for facial exercises before and they were mostly about outlining your facial features, but not exactly for toning. I think toning associated more with weight loss than facial exercises.

From another perspective, I think facial exercises are good if you do not do facial muscle activity during the day like talking. This would help the blood circulate through your face and gives you fresh appealing face, instead of dead walking face.


----------



## VeronicaM (Dec 4, 2005)

Happy Loner said:


> *Whenever I go running and get real sweaty my cheeks become clearly toned.*


Happy Loner,

Could you please describe in more detail what you mean by this?

How do your cheeks "become clearly toned" after running, and how long does that last?


----------



## PersonPersoning (Oct 5, 2013)

VeronicaM said:


> Happy Loner,
> 
> Could you please describe in more detail what you mean by this?
> 
> How do your cheeks "become clearly toned" after running, and how long does that last?


Its probably from fluid loss. The body retains water depending on how much sodium you eat. It looks like fat, or puffy on the body, especially on the abdomen. During exercise and sweating water retention is released through sweat. Essentially wringing out your body of excess water like a sponge and making you appear leaner and weigh less on a scale.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Is there any exercises i can do to make my face look more prominent?

My face shape is too narrow


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

It's not weight loss, but you can make your lips bigger by pursing them together and holding them in that position. I've tried it once  But the effects are only temporary, unless if you work them out everyday.


----------



## VeronicaM (Dec 4, 2005)

I wonder why there's relatively little scientific research on facial exercises?


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

my cheeks get sore after a good, long laugh. Seems like the best facial exercise to me


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

For some reason i just got the image of a guy doing situps with a dumbell on his face.


----------



## Abigail2 (Feb 13, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> Nice First Post Deb!


:clapI sooooooooooo wished:yes What no friends?:um


----------



## Abigail2 (Feb 13, 2014)

So I guess by calling me Deb the moderator thinks I _am_ Deb and my post was spam and then deleated?? I _am_ a FlexEffect trainee. Does that mean if I actually know something about the training results just by looking at Deb I'm not allowed to post it? BTW I am seeing links to other facial exercise websites on this forum and posters telling who's training they are doing. Not sure yet if I'm allowed to mention FlexEffect. Guess I'll find out if this post is deleated


----------



## Abigail2 (Feb 13, 2014)

failoutboy said:


> Not a mod, but it is just weird that the first post you ever made is an advertisement. If you participate in other threads and tell more about your life, people will be more likely to think you are real.


I came in on this thread via a DIRECT LINK from Google that ask the question, "Does face exercise work". 

When is the last time you looked at the title of this thread? 

I answered the best way I_ knew_ would prove they do. And that makes it weird? Seriously, if you looked at those photos knowing that woman is 65 years old, how could anyone possibly say that they don't work? Could YOU have found a better way to answer that question; pictures speak volumes. So, how is it I am advertising? Unless of course you just simply want to believe that.

You're right, that post was my very first post on the entire forum. But again, I came in to answer that question. I didn't even know what other topics were on this site, thinking it was all about facial exercise; which I'll admit turns out to be a pretty amazing forum. How about giving a person a little time to look around before you make accusations?

BTW I accept you apology :thanks


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

I used to own the Bible - Richard Simmons workout book when it first came out in the in '80's. He had a whole chapter on facial exercises.

he said he did them every day. Here's a pic of him then:










and here he is at 65..










*Nope - *it doesn't work..


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Your face has muscles, and if you train certain ones frequently, I don't see how there wouldn't have any effect. Desired or not. From the grimacing you might do whilst lifting weights or running hard, to holding objects in your mouth for extended periods.

But if you want a leaner face, time to go on a diet.


----------



## Abigail2 (Feb 13, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> I used to own the Bible - Richard Simmons workout book when it first came out in the in '80's. He had a whole chapter on facial exercises.
> 
> he said he did them every day. Here's a pic of him then:
> 
> ...


Hi !

I hope I'm allowed to post the following pics?? Like you said Richard Simmons *wrote a whole chapter on facial exercise*. But Deb, *wrote several books* *on Facialbuilding.* Facial training can be as different as night and day, ie pushups/sit-ups Vs bodybuilding. 

Deb was also involved in a study through physical therapy with the outcome affording her to teach facialbuilding in hospitals. Any amount of cosmetic surgery or BS would have blown her out of the water! I was advised to give some info about myself. I am a FlexEffect trainee. I am working towards getting certified to teach it. 

.








Richard Simmons age 65









Deb Crowley age 65 2013

*YES -* it does work* :yes*


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Abigail2 said:


> Hi !
> 
> I hope I'm allowed to post the following pics?? Like you said Richard Simmons *wrote a whole chapter on facial exercise*. But Deb, *wrote several books* *on Facialbuilding.* Facial training can be as different as night and day, ie pushups/sit-ups Vs bodybuilding.
> 
> ...


How about if you took the same Richard Simmons and had HIM do the same facial exercises. Then you can prove the validity of facial exercises.

he has a history of being an exercise guru.. and apparently, Deb is a facial exercise guru. Two different lifestyles, two different individuals.. That have nothing to do with either.

What it all comes down to is *genetics, lifestyle, diet, health regimen. *If Deb has good genetics - then more power to her..

You can post all of the faces you wish? but until you use the original subject, it doesn't matter.. Call up Rich and ask him if he's available for your proof or Deb's that it works or does not.. otherwise, using a random pic of someone else is moot.

so *NO *it probably doesn't.. until proven otherwise.


----------



## Abigail2 (Feb 13, 2014)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> How about if you took the same Richard Simmons and had HIM do the same facial exercises. Then you can prove the validity of facial exercises.
> 
> he has a history of being an exercise guru.. and apparently, Deb is a facial exercise guru. Two different lifestyles, two different individuals.. That have nothing to do with either.
> 
> ...


I don't understand what you are saying. What do you mean by "*original subject* &#8230; *random pic. of someone else&#8230;" *

*You say:*
"How about if you took the same Richard Simmons and had HIM do the same facial exercises. Then you can prove the validity of facial exercises."

Do you honestly think that if TODAY Richard Simmons, age 65, began serious _bodybuilding_ he would gain the same results body/skin etc. as someone who has been seriously bodybuilding since 1979? The same goes for the face. 

Why on earth would I ask an exercise guru if facialbuilding works? The fact that he even wrote a chapter regarding facial exercise says he is fully aware of its merit. He obviously has a good understanding of physiology. But, that certainly *doesn't mean he made facial exercise his main objective* and then failed in his attempt.

*You say:*
"What it all comes down to is *genetics, lifestyle, diet, health regimen. *If Deb has good genetics - then more power to her."

So would you also say if someone has great genetics = lifestyle, diet, health regimen they should automatically look like a bodybuilder? Or, *does it actually take bodybuilding to achieve that?* The face is no different. Facialbuilding / Bodybuilding equals the same principles in training. Building muscle and enhancing connective tissue and skin. 

BTW Deb was a *competitive* bodybuilder when she developed facialbuilding. So guess you could pretty much call her an exercise guru too, especially since she is also a certified fitness trainer; as seen in Ms Fitness Mag. Read her history page http://www.flexeffect.com/history.htm 

Believe me I totally get that many, many people will not accept it without first *checking it out themselves*. That was my very _first_ lesson I had to learn while I'm working on becoming a trainer. I no longer have have a problem with it. 
















Deb age 65. Seriously, genetics?

*Does too work:banana*


----------



## Abigail2 (Feb 13, 2014)

moroff said:


> Your face has muscles, and if you train certain ones frequently, I don't see how there wouldn't have any effect. Desired or not. From the grimacing you might do whilst lifting weights or running hard, to holding objects in your mouth for extended periods.
> 
> But if you want a leaner face, time to go on a diet.


You are completely right. Any skeletal muscle that is challenged will respond (desired or not) and you are also right "leaner face, time to diet"

If you have ever seen Tom Platz, Pro.Bodybuilder. You would have noticed when he was camera ready for a competition his jaw-line looked like he had a mouth full of walnuts! This was caused by grimacing during training and enhanced by roids. When he was off-season, his jaw was completely down i.e., proving the muscle (masseter) responds BIG TIME to stimulus. If a guy is looking to square his jaw, this is the muscle to go after. 

Facialbuilding uses hands to apply resistance. FlexEffect sample exercise:

*CHEEK PRESS*

*Target Area*: Center of cheek
*Purpose:* Firms and fills the hollows of the cheeks
*Muscle Used*: Buccinator

Place your right thumb inside your mouth against the center of your left cheek. *Pull *the cheek away from the teeth and *hold firm*.* Contract the muscle *by trying to draw the cheek back to the teeth.

Hold for 6 seconds x 3 to 5 reps.
This exxercise can be preformed by three variations. Press, Positive, or Negative. It all depends how aggressive you want to be.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

um..

that's where you're wrong? Tom Platz has the "mouth full of walnuts" look because of the D-bol, HgH and several other steroids he was taking.

When it comes to bodybuilding? You're out of your league on this one. :|

That look has nothing to do with facial muscles. It's due to over developed parotid glands due to constant steroid abuse. Tom Platz wasn't the only one who had this syndrome.

and yes, Tom Platz was roiding just like every one else that was running around with the "chipmunk cheeks"..

Please feel free to leave bodybuilding out of this if you have absolutely no idea about the sport. it's obvious you don't..

And yes.. There are people out there that can start at Richard's age and win bodybuilding competitions.

*Ernestine Shepherd* comes to mind.. and she makes Deb Crowley (and you) look like an old bat.. and she doesn't do facial exercises. Miss Shepherd started at the ripe old age of* 53*. These pics below have been taken at the very young age of* 75*..



















*Morjorie Newlin.. *is another one,










She began working out at * 72* years of age.. Her first competition was that same year. Before that? She never picked up a weight in her life. That pic above was taken at the very young age of *83..*

*and yes, anyone who starts today can look better than some one who started in 1979..

*I wasn't bodybuilding in '79. I started out at the age of 40+.. Like i had said, it has a lot to do with genetics, lifestyle, etc., etc.,
Your lack of knowledge in this field is very obvious to those of us who are in it.

You, just like Richard Simmons may be "experts" or "trained professionals"* on paper*.. in your fields - but neither one of you, have nothing to show for it person..

and just like other folks on this forum, you can e-argue until the cows come home.. feel free.. just don't waste your time responding to me, i've proven my points. my work is done here.

peace out.


----------



## Abigail2 (Feb 13, 2014)

> ...and just like other folks on this forum, you can e-argue until the cows come home.. feel free.. just don't waste your time responding to me, i've proven my points. my work is done here.
> 
> peace out.


Ahhhh, what's the matter little clown, has everyone been ignoring you? Sooooo sad:hug

piss off


----------



## Abigail2 (Feb 13, 2014)

*







*

OMG I thought that women looked familiar. On one of Deb's forums she has pic's of her and Margie when they were both guests on the Ananda Lewis Show in NY several years ago. She was in her 80,s dead-lifting 200 lbs! From what I understand Margie has since passed away. Deb said she was really an amazing woman.



> "That look has nothing to do with facial muscles. It's due to over developed parotid glands due to constant steroid abuse. Tom Platz wasn't the only one who had this syndrome.
> 
> and yes, Tom Platz was roiding just like every one else that was running around with the "chipmunk cheeks".."


For what it is worth&#8230; those reading the post above, *several things* *can cause a problem with the parotid gland&#8230; One being&#8230; Rapid hypertrophy* (caused by roids) of the masseter, buccinator, and pterygoids (external and internal) these facial muscles become tense or over-worked and these muscles, to a certain extent, become *hyper sensitive* and over re-act. The forces exerted from clenching or grinding the teeth can cause over-stimulation of the parotid gland. The result is some cases can cause serious inflammation (swelling) at that point *both offending facial muscles and glands* are enlarged&#8230; until the causing factor subsides.


----------



## Abigail2 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Playtysmal Bands*

The platysma muscle on each side of the neck extends from the deltoid (shoulder) and pectoral region (upper chest) up the side of the jaw and even into the sides of the mid face. AS WE AGE, the left and right sides of the platysma muscle tend to separate in the mid-line *due to loss of tone and elasticity. *When the platysma separates, it creates a hollow area in the center of the neck with prominent vertical folds of skin on each side called platysmal bands. Not everyone will develop this, however, if it _is _in your future the only thing that can prevent it from happening is training = building the platysma muscle, keeping it thick and taut. Easy as that.

There are so many programs on the market today... do your homework.










Age unknown - w/out training










Age 65 w/training


----------



## jdrubnitz (Jan 26, 2013)

the muscles in your face are the same kind of skeletal muscles everywhere else. They function, grow, and move the same way. There's not much to research.


----------



## Abigail2 (Feb 13, 2014)

jdrubnitz said:


> the muscles in your face are the same kind of skeletal muscles everywhere else. They function, grow, and move the same way. *There's not much to research*.


*You are so right*. It amazes me the lack of knowledge concerning facial training. I guess it has much do to with the *cosmetic* nonsense from year's back&#8230; (don't touch your face&#8230;ring finger only when applying your makeup) Some BS just refuses to lie down. The real mind blower comes from those involved in weight training. I think a lot of it has to do with a _*few*_ misplaced superior attitudes, i.e., 'If it were legit&#8230; *I* would *certainly* know about it&#8230; after all I'm a bodybuilder' So I say...ok, cool... but why train for a *BAD DOG* body and ruin it with a *Shar Pei* Face? :roll


----------



## jdrubnitz (Jan 26, 2013)

Abigail2 said:


> *You are so right*. It amazes me the lack of knowledge concerning facial training. I guess it has much do to with the *cosmetic* nonsense from year's back&#8230; (don't touch your face&#8230;ring finger only when applying your makeup) Some BS just refuses to lie down. The real mind blower comes from those involved in weight training. I think a lot of it has to do with a _*few*_ misplaced superior attitudes, i.e., 'If it were legit&#8230; *I* would *certainly* know about it&#8230; after all I'm a bodybuilder' So I say...ok, cool... but why train for a *BAD DOG* body and ruin it with a *Shar Pei* Face? :roll


LOL exactly. Interesting. Haven't thought about that cosmetic craze.


----------



## katelynstein (Nov 21, 2015)

Facial exercises work! Not to be biased or anything, but it is not considered as the best alternative to plastic surgery for nothing. Whatever negative comments you've heard, those are definitely not true. If you want more proof that it is indeed revolutionary, check out Facercise.com.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

if you do 150 sets of 500 reps of force-full blinking everyday..... eventually your eyelids will have enough muscle you could use them to crack open peanuts....


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> um..
> 
> that's where you're wrong? Tom Platz has the "mouth full of walnuts" look because of the D-bol, HgH and several other steroids he was taking.
> 
> ...


Good black don't crack.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

JohnDoe26 said:


> Good black don't crack.


That's an advantage! :lol


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

Many people do facial exercise try to reduce fat but there is no proof that facial exercises could work....


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

it's interesting to see those vendors popping up here..every now and then to hock their wares.

What it comes down to?

you can perform ANY exercise you wish, but* without diet, proper nutrition, and supplementation* - nothing works.

If you're passionate about something, that's fine and well.. but to get on a* social anxiety forum*, e-argue, ridicule, and shove it down people's throat, that's a bit extreme.

they doth protest too much...


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> it's interesting to see those vendors popping up here..every now and then to hock their wares.
> 
> What it comes down to?
> 
> ...


True that..."Facial exercise is a total no-no for helping your facial skin and texture."according to dermatologists. It will help you tone the face muscles but give you wrinkles instead as you hold the poses that creates lines...and without a good diet and exercise there's no point to it...


----------

